# Roady 2 Headset



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Hello,
I have a Roady 2, and just got an email about some reduced equipment offers on the receiver. They offer the personal audio kit, which looks to be a headset with a built in antenna I guess? Was wondering if anyone has any experience with this option, is the headset like huge? How is the reception? What kind of batteries does it take, and how long do they last? I plan to use mine on a train perhaps, so I am concerned about how directional the antenna needs to to be?
I think it's on sale for like $20 so not a bad price..
thanks
Bill


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

Bill D said:


> Hello,
> I have a Roady 2, and just got an email about some reduced equipment offers on the receiver. They offer the personal audio kit, which looks to be a headset with a built in antenna I guess? Was wondering if anyone has any experience with this option, is the headset like huge? How is the reception? What kind of batteries does it take, and how long do they last? I plan to use mine on a train perhaps, so I am concerned about how directional the antenna needs to to be?
> I think it's on sale for like $20 so not a bad price..
> thanks
> Bill


I just ordered mine. I've heard that the headset is not very comfortable and is kinda ugly, but for $20 I thought it was worth it. Not sure what type of batteries it takes, but playback is something like 3-4 hours per charge. The antenna probably won't work on a train, but you "might" be able to use a car antenna near a window and your own headphones.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

IowaStateFan said:


> I just ordered mine. I've heard that the headset is not very comfortable and is kinda ugly, but for $20 I thought it was worth it. Not sure what type of batteries it takes, but playback is something like 3-4 hours per charge. The antenna probably won't work on a train, but you "might" be able to use a car antenna near a window and your own headphones.


Cool, thanks for the info. They look really big and bulky, think I will wait to see if I start taking train more often and get either a MyFi or one of the newer portables they have coming out.. I like the idea of recording O&A and listening at my convience.

Bill


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

Bill D said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. They look really big and bulky, think I will wait to see if I start taking train more often and get either a MyFi or one of the newer portables they have coming out.. I like the idea of recording O&A and listening at my convience.
> 
> Bill


Just an update. I got mine last night and had a chance to use it tonight. For $20 it's a pretty good deal. I got my Roady 2 in December for $20 so I've invested $40 into this. I've seen Walkman type Radio/CD players for more than that and I REALLY like XM much better.

This unit is very big and bulky. Empty, it weighs about 2x the Roady unit. I used it on my evening jog tonight and it was pretty cumbersome. It doesn't have a belt clip or any place to attach one, so I ended up putting it in my jacket pocket (it's still cold here, not sure how it'll work when it warms up). The headphones are not comfortable. After 30 minutes I was wanting to take them off. It doesn't work in the house. The antenna isn't strong enough. Everytime I move my head I lose the signal. I had absolutely no problem with reception outside. It was nice having Top Tracks to keep my mind occupied while I was running.

Bottom line - If you want a cheap portable XM this works pretty well. I really don't regret getting it at the price. I'm sure I'll use it plenty. I'm just glad I waited. $50 would have been too much for this thing and I can't imagine paying $150. From what you said you want, I think you'd be better off with the MyFi and a separate antenna that you can stick in the window of the train. The headphone with the antenna built in won't work for you on the train.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I've had one for about 3 weeks paid the $20 for... bulky but for the price... mine works in the house, barely. For those that wonder it has a cell phone style battery.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

IowaStateFan said:


> Just an update. I got mine last night and had a chance to use it tonight. For $20 it's a pretty good deal. I got my Roady 2 in December for $20 so I've invested $40 into this. I've seen Walkman type Radio/CD players for more than that and I REALLY like XM much better.
> 
> This unit is very big and bulky. Empty, it weighs about 2x the Roady unit. I used it on my evening jog tonight and it was pretty cumbersome. It doesn't have a belt clip or any place to attach one, so I ended up putting it in my jacket pocket (it's still cold here, not sure how it'll work when it warms up). The headphones are not comfortable. After 30 minutes I was wanting to take them off. It doesn't work in the house. The antenna isn't strong enough. Everytime I move my head I lose the signal. I had absolutely no problem with reception outside. It was nice having Top Tracks to keep my mind occupied while I was running.
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks for the review. It is a great deal, but I think I will just wait. I wonder how those My Fi's and the new portable units will work on a train. Really don't want to have to have an antenna as well. Although in theory I think the new one and maybe the My Fi's as well have a hardrive, so record O&A and some music and then will be set on train listening from the hardrive.

thanks again


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

I ordered one, for $20 how can you really go too far wrong?

I received it, but I have not tried it yet (my Roady2 is installed in my wife's car at the moment).


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I had an extra Roady2 I sold to a co-worker (never activated) now I wish I had kept it for the personal kit as it is hard to get it out when you are in a hurry...


----------

